# cette phrase sonne étrange / étrangement



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!!

Est-ce qu'on dit:

"cette phrase sonne étrange"

OU

"cette phrase sonne étrangement" ?

Merci


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas qu'on dise en bon français que les phrases "sonnent", même si c'est compréhensible... enfin, moi, en tous cas je ne le dirais pas !
Pour moi, une phrase _est étrange_ ou _semble étrange_.

"étrange" est un adjectif qui s'applique donc à un nom. 
"étrangement" est un adverbe qui modifie un verbe.
_Cet homme est étrange. Il marche étrangement._


----------



## chrisp124

Je n'ai pas de problème avec _une phrase qui sonne bien_.
Donc pas de problème non plus avec _une phrase qui sonne étrangement_.


----------



## Chimel

Je suis un peu entre vous deux... J'ai souvent envie d'utiliser "sonner" dans ce sens, notamment sur ce forum où on est amené à donner son avis sur certaines tournures, mais j'évite de le faire parce que je crains de commettre un germanisme.

C'est vrai que "sonner bien" est correct, mais je ne crois pas que le verbe puisse se combiner avec n'importe quel autre adverbe (sonner joliment? sonner littérairement?...)

Une chose est sûre, pour répondre à la question initiale: si on utilise cette tournure, c'est bien "sonner étrangement" qu'il faut dire.


----------



## chrisp124

Chimel said:


> C'est vrai que "sonner bien" est correct, mais je ne crois pas que le verbe puisse se combiner avec n'importe quel autre adverbe (sonner joliment? sonner littérairement?...)



D'accord sur ce point.  

Personnellement, je dirais plutôt _une phrase qui sonne bizarrement_.


----------



## geostan

Je ne suis  pas d'accord avec Chrisp. _Sonner_ dans ce contexte aurait la même valeur que _sembler_. Donc, on l'emploierait avec un adjectif, pas un adverbe. Cela dit, l'employer comme synonyme de _sembler_ serait un calque sur l'anglais, je crois.


----------



## chrisp124

Mais _sonner bien_ est employé couramment.  Serait-ce incorrect ?


----------



## geostan

Pas du tout, mais _sonner bien, mal_ sont des expressions et le verbe n'est pas synonyme de _sembler_. On dit aussi _sonner juste, sonner faux_. Ce sont des adjectifs qui ont une valeur adverbiale. Mais encore une fois, le verbe _sonner_ ne s'emploie pas comme synonyme de _sembler_. C'est l'anglicisme qui est incorrect.

Donc, la solution, c'est de remplacer _sonner_ par _sembler_.

Cette expression sonne étrange/curieuse/bizarre. 
Cette expression semble étrange/curieuse/bizarre.


----------



## Nicomon

chrisp124 said:


> Personnellement, je dirais plutôt _une phrase qui sonne bizarrement_.


 Et moi je dirais à la québécoise (c'est familier - donc pour info seulement et non recommandé) : _cette phrase sonne drôle _(à mes oreilles). Pourquoi _drôle_ plutôt que _drôlement_, qui serait déjà mieux? Aucune idée, c'est comme ça. On dit au Québec : _ça sonne drôle._ 

Si une phrase me semblait incorrecte sur papier, là je dirais : _cette phrase me semble étrange/bizarre._ Ou encore... _Je trouve cette phrase étrange/bizarre._

Au fait, est-ce que l'exemple de cette citation d'Antidote que j'ai mis en bleu vous choque?  Moi, pas. 


> Être produit de telle façon en parlant d’un son. Discours, répliques qui ne sonnent pas bien au fond de la salle. Vers qui sonnent agréablement.


----------



## KRAT

Je ne connais pas cette phrase, ou cette phrase me parait inconnue


----------



## itka

> Au fait, est-ce que l'exemple de cette citation d'Antidote que j'ai mis  en bleu vous choque?  Moi, pas.
> Citation:
> Être produit de telle façon en parlant d’un  son. Discours, répliques qui ne sonnent pas  bien au fond de la salle. Vers qui sonnent  agréablement.


Moi non plus. Il est normal que des vers "sonnent". La poésie est faite de musique !


----------



## Xence

Tiens, à propos de poésie, ces quelques vers de Florian:

_Dans le calice d'une fleur
la guêpe un jour voyant l'abeille,
s'approche en l'appelant sa soeur.
Ce nom* sonne *mal à l'oreille
de l'insecte plein de fierté,
qui lui répond : nous soeurs ! Ma mie,
depuis quand cette parenté ?_


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Moi non plus. Il est normal que des vers "sonnent". La poésie est faite de musique !


   Il me semblait aussi que « sonnent » convenait bien dans cet exemple.  _Sonner joliment_ ne me choquerait pas non plus.

Perso (et j'assume l'erreur, si c'en est une) je dis « _sonne_ » quand je l'entends et « _semble_ » quand je le lis/le vois.  Pourrait-on contourner et dire par exemple :  _cette phrase est étrange/curieuse/bizarre/drôle... au son_?


----------



## Apqmw

Nicomon said:


> Pourrait-on contourner et dire par exemple :  _cette phrase est étrange/curieuse/bizarre/drôle... au son_?



Je dirais plutôt _: Cette phrase est (ou semble) étrange/curieuse/bizarre/drôle... *à l'oreille*_.

Et pour ce qui est de la question de départ, certes _sembler_ est plus correct que _sonner_, mais on entend souvent dire "cette phrase sonne étrangement/bizarrement", voir "cette phrase sonne étrange/bizarre". Je ne l'écrirais pas, mais à l'oral, ça ne me choque pas.


----------



## Nicomon

Apqmw said:


> Je dirais plutôt _: Cette phrase est (ou semble) étrange/curieuse/bizarre/drôle... *à l'oreille*_.


  J'aurais dû y penser.


----------



## itka

> Et pour ce qui est de la question de  départ, certes _sembler_ est plus correct que _sonner_, mais  on entend souvent dire "cette phrase sonne étrangement/bizarrement",  voir "cette phrase sonne étrange/bizarre". Je ne l'écrirais pas, mais à  l'oral, ça ne me choque pas.


Moi, je ne le lis et ne l'entend que dans des dialogues (oraux ou écrits) avec des étrangers, donc fréquemment sur le forum. 
Je pense que ça fait partie de ces mots et tournures qui ne sont pas employés en parlant français, sauf si on pense qu'on va être mieux compris de nos interlocuteurs étrangers. A la fin, on ne sait même plus si le mot est correct ou pas ! 
Je me suis quelquefois entendue dire des horreurs, anglicismes atroces ou autres, simplement parce que le mot était familier à mes élèves, parce qu'il ressemblait à un mot de leur langue, qu'eux l'employaient en toute bonne foi et que... je finissais par oublier que ça ne se disait pas en français !


----------



## Apqmw

Itka a peut-être raison, mais je pense avoir déjà entendu des étudiants français (entre eux) dire "ça sonne mal" (généralement en parlant d'une phrase dans une langue qui n'est pas leur langue maternelle et dont-ils pensent qu'elle n'est pas correcte sans savoir en expliquer la raison).


----------



## Chimel

"Sonner mal/bien/juste/faux" est une expression consacrée, comme l'indique Geostan au message #8, mais la question est de savoir si, pour autant, "sonner" peut être considéré comme un synonyme de "sembler" et être associé à n'importe quel adverbe (ou adjectif à fonction adverbiale).


----------



## itka

Je n'ai pas dit que l'expression n'existait pas, mais simplement que, selon moi, elle n'était pas adaptée pour dire qu'une phrase était correcte ou pas.
Dire d'une phrase qu'elle "sonne bien" ne me semble pas avoir de rapport avec sa correction grammaticale. Une phrase peut être abominable et néanmoins parfaitement correcte du point de vue de la norme.

Maintenant, en relisant le fil... je me demande ce que Vive la France voulait dire par "cette phrase sonne étrange/étrangement". J'ai cru comprendre qu'il s'agissait de correction grammaticale et c'est à cela que j'ai répondu. Je ne pensais pas que cela nous entraînerait aussi loin...
Naturellement, il est parfaitement possible de trouver qu'un vers _sonne bien _(comme on l'a dit plus haut) ou que des propos _"sonnent faux"_... mais ça a un tout autre sens !


----------



## Donaldos

En consultant simplement quelques dictionnaires  on constate que certaines expressions sont effectivement clairement attestées.

Par exemple : 



> *Sonner bien*, en parlant d'une expression, être agréable à entendre ; faire bon effet : _Voilà un titre qui sonne bien_.





> *Sonner faux, juste*, donner une impression de fausseté ou de vérité.



(Larousse)

Dans cette source, aucune définition à proprement parler ne correspond à cet usage de "sonner" qui reste par conséquent confiné à ces deux exemples. 

Dans deux autres ouvrages, ce sont ces mêmes expressions (déjà identifiées dans ce fil d'ailleurs) que l'on retrouve.

Cet usage tend peut-être à se généraliser à d'autres adverbes/adjectifs (que ce soit sous l'influence de certaines langues ou bien celle des quelques emplois attestés qui existent déjà en français) mais, dans l'état des choses, il me semble difficile d'apporter à _Vive la France!!_ une réponse utile (c'est à dire ne se résumant pas à des anecdotes personnelles) sur ce point.


----------



## Maell

Quelques 12 ans plus tard, je viens ajouter d'autres exemples d'usage de l'expression "sonner bizarrement" qui suggèrent que cette expression est correcte, peu importe sa généalogie (si un anglicisme à l'origine ou pas), et qu'elle est utilisée au sens non seulement de "cette phrase ne semble pas correcte" (Une Phrase qui sonne bizarrement. Aide SVP.[Résolu]. Merci (Page 1) – Écriture et langue française – forum abclf) mais aussi de "cette phrase surprend dans le contexte où elle est dite" (https://agefi.com/actualites/editorial/pourquoi-davos-sonne-bizarrement).


----------

